# Nyala "Upside down"



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Ja ons het hom toe vandag geskiet. Nie die grootste een op die plaas nie, maar nie 'n te slegte bul nie. 26 en 'n half duim.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Ek wou gehad het dat Heidi die een moes skiet. Maar Oom Pieter wou ons nie toelaat om hom te skiet nie. Hy het gese dat hy die bul wil laat oorstaan vir volgende jaar. Ek het hom klaar vir myself bespreek en gaan hom volgende jaar haal. Dis 'n Nyala paradys waar ek vandag was. Die goed is hond mak. Ons het hulle gewalk en stalk en kon binne 20 yards van almal afkom. Dit was 'n belewenis.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Dit bly darem 'n mooi bok.

Baie geluk aan die gelukkige jagter.

Gerhard


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Ja mooi gedaan
Hendrik


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Baie geluk aan Heidi, dis 'n baie mooi bul!


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Awesome trophy Heidi!
Congratulations. I am more than a little jealous here.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice animal indeed.
Congratulations!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

sweeet trophy. I also want me one of those.

take care,
spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Nyala*

Heidi baie geluk!Dit is een van ons mooiste bokke.Bossie die groot bul se horings draai mooi uit,skitterende trofee.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Bossie "jou" bul is darem uitmuntend!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Bossie "jou" bul is darem uitmuntend!


Volgende jaar. Ek gaan hom los tot dat hy nie meer onder die tellefoon drade kan deur nie.:wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

HA! Die bul het voorwaar 'n great shape, mooi bell, duidelike rif en hy tip uit. Alles wat 'n bul moet he. Hoop jy druk 'n pyl deur sy tjops volgende jaar!


----------

